# Looking for BSA Airborne bicycle parts



## JOHN DANGER (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello I am after some parts to restore my BSA folder , I have a frame with bars and one correct brake caliper so far and need everything, I will knock it together with wrong parts and replace with correct parts as I find them 

please let me know if you have any spares, thanks

John


----------



## panic51 (Nov 10, 2015)

Don't know if there is any interest but i want sell my bsa folding bike SN R41080. Original paint and decals. I have posted it for sale on this site. Bike is missing seat, grips and brake cables all else is there.
Dave


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Nov 18, 2015)

Dave I dont see the add


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 18, 2015)

I need, wheels, cranks, pedals and seat.


----------



## panic51 (Nov 20, 2015)

John ad is now in sell and trade with pics


----------



## Poppy1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi John,

Stuart Bray @ Stuart Bray BSA Motorcycles has many BSA spares for the folding Para bike, M20, and other War Department bikes.

Complete ones for sale too ! I've been been a customer for many years, real nice bloke to deal or chat with 

Good luck with your restoration..... Post a pic when your done!

Kind regards,

Mark


----------

